# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Βοήθεια στην επιλογή καναρινιών

## nikolaslo

Καλησπέρα καλή χρονιά με υγεία. Αποφάσισα μετά από πολλά χρόνια να ξαναβάλω στη ζωή μου ένα ζευγαράκι  καναρίνια αλλα αυτή τη φορά θέλω να το κάνω με το σωστό τρόπο να μάθω  δηλαδή όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερα για αυτά και μετά να κάνω κάποια αγορά  έτσι λοιπόν ξεκίνησα να διαβάζω διάφορα που αφορούν τα καναρίνια και  είδα και πολλά διαφορετικά με κέρδισαν τα gloster λόγο εμφάνισης αλλα  δεν ξέρω από φωνή πως πάνε δεν με ενδιαφέρει να είναι κάτι ιδιαίτερο  αρκεί να το ακούω λίγο το πρωί πριν πάω για δουλεία να μου φτιάχνει τη  μέρα! Εσείς τι λέτε ποια η γνώμη σας δεδομένου ότι πριν ένα μηνά περίπου  δεν ήξερα απόλυτος τίποτα???

----------


## jk21

Μια χαρα κελαηδουν τα περισσοτερα 

ακουσε καποιο που ειχα ,πως τραγουδαγε οταν ζουσε ακομα

----------


## Gardelius

Καλησπέρα Νικόλα ! Καλή χρονιά και καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα. 

Πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να κάνεις αυτό που θέλεις περισσότερο, αν επιλέξεις  την ράτσα αυτή νομίζω είναι μια καλή επιλογή! 

Υπάρχουν αρκετά θέματα σχετικά αλλά και παιδιά που έχουν ( και είχαν ) οπότε θα έχεις βοήθεια. 


Σου παραθέτω την "αρχή" ( είναι το ήμισυ του παντός που λέμε ) με κάποια γενικά άρθρα : 

(1) Μείγματα Σπόρων για Καναρίνια
(2) Ο μύθος της καλής αυγοτροφής και της κακής κιτρινης βιταμίνης
(3) Οι σπόροι στη διατροφή του καναρινιού
(4) Υπόστρωμα υγιεινής κλουβιού καναρινιού
(5) Μπάνιο και υγιεινή στα καναρίνια
(6) Ετήσιο πρόγραμμα διαχείρισης εκτροφής
(7) Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας
(8) Η χρήση του μηλόξυδου στα πτηνά
(9) Μίγμα αποξηραμένων βοτάνων σε σκόνη για την αυγοτροφή
(10) Συνταγές αυγοτροφής
(11) Κόκκαλο σουπιάς
(12) Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου
(13) Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή
(14) Γύρη: ένα ιδανικό συμπλήρωμα για τα πουλιά μας (bee pollen for birds)
(15) Περιποίηση - Κοπή νυχιών καναρινιού
(16) Πήρα ένα καναρίνι τι να κάνω; Συμβουλές για σωστή διαχείριση καναρινιού.


Καλή επιτυχία στη συνέχεια εύχομαι.

----------


## wild15

Καλως ηρθες στην παρεα!!Το δικο μας glosterεκτος απο πολυ ομορφο τραγουδαει συνεχεια!!!

----------


## nikolaslo

Καλημέρα σε όλους και καλός σας βρήκα ,ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις άμεσες απαντήσεις σας .

Jk21 είδα το video και πραγματικά είναι ήταν τέλειος*Gardelius* από  τα παρακάτω ποστ δεν έχω διαβάσει τρία
Δεδομένου ότι δεν έχω ξαναχρησιμοποιήσει  forum είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα κάνω αρκετά λάθη θα παρακαλούσα λοιπόν την διαχείριση και τα μέλη να με συγχωρέσουν σε ενδεχόμενα μελλοντικά μου λάθη ευχαριστώ εκ των πρότερων.
Έχω ένα κλουβί 42χ30χ46 ύψος  να πάρω άλλο ένα τέτοιο η να πάρω μια ζευγαρώστρα  αυτές με το χώρισμα που δεν βλέπονται και  είναι 60χ42χ41 τι είναι καλύτερο ?

----------


## jk21

αν μιλας για ενα πουλι ,αρκετοι αρκουνται και με το πρωτο ,εγω θα επαιρνα το δευτερο ...

αν μιλας για ζευγαρι ,ξεκινας σιγουρα απο το δευτερο

----------


## mparoyfas

οσο μεγαλύτερο τοσο το καλύτερο , θα πρότεινα 90αρα ζευγαρωστρα ή 2 60αρες ωστε να εχεις την δυνατότητα φιλοξενίας και των νεων φίλων οταν και εφοσον ερθουν αλλα και εσυ με την σειρα σου θα απολαύσεις ομορφες πτησεις των φιλων σου, καλως ηρθες και καλη χρονια σου εύχομαι .

----------


## mixalisss

Νικόλα σε τιμά ιδιαίτερα το γεγονός οτι πρώτα διάβασες για το pet και μετά το αγόρασες. σου εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία και καλή διαμονή στο GBC

----------


## panos70

Καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας Νικο, παρε αυτο που σου εκανε κλικ και πιστευω θα το ευχαριστηθεις ειναι μια ενδιαφερουσα ρατσα

----------


## nikolaslo

Καλησπέρα σε ολη την παρέα !

  Σήμερα ήρθε το σπιτάκι  και σας το παραθέτω.

  Ακόμα πουλάκια βεβαία δεν έχω γιατί εκείνος που είχα βρει με τα gloster  το πηρά τηλ  χθες  για να βρεθούμε σήμερα μου είπε ότι τώρα δεν έχει τπτ πήγε κάποιος και του πήρε  και τα τρία  ζευγάρια  :: 

  Πήγα και σε δυο pet και εκτός από τις εξωφρενικές τιμές είδα στις κλούβες πολλά περίεργα και έτσι δεν ξαναπάω!!!
Αλλά δεν βιάζομαι θέλω να πάρω κατι να μου αρέσει και όχι να πάρω κάτι για να το πάρω.

----------


## nikolaslo

Συγγνώμη αλλά δεν ξέρω πως βάζεις Φώτο βάζω εδώ ένα λινκ

----------


## jk21

Νικο δες εδω για το μελλον  *Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum*τωρα την εφτιαξα εγω 

καλως δεκτηκες το κλουβακι και ευχομαι συντομα να βρεις και πουλακια

----------


## nikolaslo

Ευχαριστω πολυ !!!!

----------


## stefos

Νίκο τα gloster κελαιδανε πολύ όμορφα , με το καλό να τα δεχθεις ! Η μονη μου ένσταση είναι να μην τα πάρεις
απο πετ-σοπ, καλύτερα απο εκτροφεα ή κάποιον ιδιώτη τέλος πάντων.

----------


## mrsoulis

Από πείρα και εγώ το ίδιο θα σου πρότεινα... Καλύτερα όχι από Πέτ και μάλιστα εγώ θα έψαχνα να βρω έναν εκτροφέα θα επισκεπτόμουν την εκτροφή του και μετά θα έκανα κίνηση... Αν μάλιστα σε ενδιαφέρει η εκτροφή βρες κάποιον σύλλογο και προσπάθησε να επικοινωνήσεις με τα μέλη του προκειμένου να βρεις ένα με δαχτυλίδι

----------


## nikolaslo

Η μονη επαφη που ειχα μεχρι τωρα με τα πουλια ηταν οταν ημουν πολυ μικρος και ειχε ο πατερας μου ενα καναρινακι το οποιο το εχει αρκετα χρονια μετα καποα στιγμη μας αφησε και απο τοτε τιποτα τωρα λοιοπον εγω ενιωσα την αναγκη να ξαναθυμηθω τα παλια διαβασα και διαβαζω αρκετα ακομα για το πως πρεπει να το κανω και να ειναι και σωστο .
Πηγα λοιοπν σε καποια pet shop*  και εφαρμοσα αυτα που ειχα διαβασει δηλαδη παρατηρησα ολα τα κλουβια ολα τα πουλια και το συμπέρασμα είναι ότι ειδα πουλια φουσκωμενα με αλλα μαζι ειδα τροφες σκουλικιασμενες μεσα σε τσουβαλια που κανουν μηνες να εξαντληθουν και αλλα.
Με μια κυρια απο αυτες τσακωθηκα κιολας γιατι μεσα σε μια 60αρα ζευγαρωστρα ειχε δυο ξυλινες πατηθρες(μες τη βρωμα)  και εκει ειχε μεσα 9 καναρες μια απο αυτες ηταν απλα φουσκωμενη και μια αλλη φουσκωμενη με βαρια ανασα που κουνιοταν ολοκηρη και χωρις καθολου φτερωμα στο λαιμο!!! Αυτα ειδα και καταλαβα οτι δεν πρεπει και δεν θα παρω απο pet shop*

* pet shop εγω θα τα ελεγα βασανιστηρια ζωων και οχι μονο των πτηνων αλλα ολων των ζωων

Δεν ξερω αν προσβάλλει καποιον αυτο που λεω ειναι προσωπικη μου αποψη ισως να μην ειναι ολα ετσι και μακαρι να ειναι μονο αυτα που πηγα εγω 
Και ξαναλεω ειναι η αποψη ενος παντελος ασχετου με το ειδος εγω ηλεκτρονικος ειμαι ουτε πτηνιατρος ουτε εμπειρος εκροφεας!!!!

----------


## jk21

Νικο δυστυχως ετσι ειναι ! 

Μην  βιαστεις να παρεις πουλακι .Αυτη την περιοδο ακομα και απο εκτροφεις ,τα υγειη πουλακια τα εχουν ζευγαρια .Με το καλο προς το τελος της ανοιξης ,δεν ξερω για gloster αλλα σιγουρα για καποιο αλλο καναρινακι ,καποιος θα βρεθει απο εδω μεσα ,ακομα και να σου χαρισει 

Να ξερεις ανθρωπους που σεβονται τα πουλια ,που κοιτανε να μαθουν πριν αγορασουν ,που πριν αγορασουν φροντιζουν να αγορασουν το χωρο που θα τα χουνε και δεν τα βαζουνε καν προσωρινα σε ενα μικρο βρωμοκλουβο ,εδω μεσα τους εκτιμαμε ! 

Βαλε καποια σχετικη αγγελια καπου στα μεσα της ανοιξης (να σου χαρισουν ) και εχεις την υποσχεση μου ,οτι θα γραψω προσωπικα στην αγγελια να σε βοηθησουν ,αν δεν μπορω τοτε να το κανω αμεσα και γω ο ιδιος !

----------


## Μπία

Πόσο μου άρεσε το κείμενο απάντηση του Δημήτρη!!!έτσι πρέπει να λειτουργούμε όλοι μας εδώ μέσα.Η αγοραπωλησία ψυχών είναι ανθρώπινη διαστροφή.Εύχομαι να βρεις Νικόλα το πουλάκι που θα δεθεί μαζι σου !

----------


## jk21

Μπια δεν ξερω αν την χαρακτηριζα διαστροφη ,οσο εγω και οι γυρω μου δεν μπορουμε να καλυψουμε την ζητηση του κοσμου για πουλακια ,αλλα σιγουρα ο σπορος εχει πεσει εδω και καιρο και ολοενα και περισσοτεροι βοηθαμε στο να πουλιεται εστω ενα πουλακι λιγοτερο 

Θεωρω παντως απολυτα σεβαστη ,την ανταλλαγη πτηνων με ειδη που εχουν σχεση με αυτα (τροφη , αναλωσιμα σκευη ,χωροι εκτροφης δηλαδη κλουβια κλπ ) γιατι σε αυτη την περιπτωση δινοντας ενα πουλακι ,παιρνεις πραγματα που θα βελτιωσουν τη ζωη των δικων σου πουλιων και δεν μπαινει κερδος στη δικια σου τσεπη 

Καποτε πριν σχεδον 6 χρονια ,σε ενα πρωτοπορο για την εποχη αντιστοιχο χωρο , ειχα αρχισει να μιλω με αυτη τη λογικη ,τοτε που το να χαρισεις σε ενα φορουμ δεν ηταν φυσικα κατι ξενο ,αλλα πολυ σπανιο .Οτι ελεγα φαινοταν αρκετα ουτοπικο .Μετα απο αυτα τα χρονια και με οτι εχετε δει στην παρεα μας ,θελω να νομιζω οτι πια δεν ειναι εντελως ουτοπικο και σε καποια χρονια ,δεν θα ειναι ισως καθολου ουτοπικο  ....

----------


## Μπία

Επειδή στο θέμα ζώα διαπαιδαγωγήθηκα από τον πατέρα μου,μεγάλο φιλόζωο,μου ήταν ανέκαθεν αδιανόητο το εμπόριο των ζώων.Τα ζώα στο σπίτι μας και τα πουλιά ήταν μέλη της οικογένειας και τα χρόνια εκείνα είμασταν γραφικοί.
Το πρώτο ποίημα που άκουσα από τα χείλη του ήταν κάποιο που το έλεγε η μητέρα του όταν μεγάλωνε τα παιδιά της ΠΧ δηλ. :: 
Μη τα ζώα αφανίζεις,τυρρανάς και βασανίζεις
έχουν και αυτά αισθήσεις,όπως και εσύ επίσης.

----------


## nikolaslo

> Νικο δυστυχως ετσι ειναι ! 
> 
> Μην  βιαστεις να παρεις πουλακι .Αυτη την περιοδο ακομα και απο εκτροφεις ,τα υγειη πουλακια τα εχουν ζευγαρια .Με το καλο προς το τελος της ανοιξης ,δεν ξερω για gloster αλλα σιγουρα για καποιο αλλο καναρινακι ,καποιος θα βρεθει απο εδω μεσα ,ακομα και να σου χαρισει 
> 
> Να ξερεις ανθρωπους που σεβονται τα πουλια ,που κοιτανε να μαθουν πριν αγορασουν ,που πριν αγορασουν φροντιζουν να αγορασουν το χωρο που θα τα χουνε και δεν τα βαζουνε καν προσωρινα σε ενα μικρο βρωμοκλουβο ,εδω μεσα τους εκτιμαμε ! 
> 
> Βαλε καποια σχετικη αγγελια καπου στα μεσα της ανοιξης (να σου χαρισουν ) και εχεις την υποσχεση μου ,οτι θα γραψω προσωπικα στην αγγελια να σε βοηθησουν ,αν δεν μπορω τοτε να το κανω αμεσα και γω ο ιδιος !


Δημητρη σε ευχαριστώ πολύ παρα πολυ η αλήθεια ειναι οτι μολις το αποφασισα ηθελα να παρω ενα ζευγαρακι πολυ πολυ αμεσα οταν αρχισα να διαβαζω το φορουμ καταλαβα το ποσα πολλα πρεπει να γνωριζει καποιος για να μπορεσει να προσφερει το καλύτερο σε αυτες τις ψυχες που ειναι εξαρτημενες απο αυτον και ειδα τις γνωσεις που εχετε εσεις εδω οχι μονο δεν βιαζομαι αλλα νομιζω οτι δεν ειμαι ακομα ετοιμος να παρω καναρινακια γιατι οταν το κανω πρεπει να ειναι αμοιβαιες οι απολαβες δηλαδη και εγω να απολαμβανω αυτα αλλα και αυτα να απολαμβανουν το καλυτερο σε ολους τους τομεις απο εμενα .

----------

